# Costa in Rehab



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

walking down to Costa in Rehab in a few minutes, if anyone fancies saying hello.....

:tea:
and a
:gossip:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello x


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry just saw your post 

Anyway, been at home all weekend with a sore back


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Sorry just saw your post
> 
> Anyway, been at home all weekend with a sore back


sore back!! - sounds painful - hope you get better soon.

I had a lovely Coffee  but the Brownie was a bit on the hard side


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> sore back!! - sounds painful - hope you get better soon.
> 
> I had a lovely Coffee  but the Brownie was a bit on the hard side


I prefer Cilantro's coffee but Costa's carrot cake is lovely


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I prefer Cilantro's coffee but Costa's carrot cake is lovely




Only if you remember to tell them not to heat it up


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I quite like heated up cake. Straight from the 'oven'. I remember when I was in Dubai at the Starbucks there, they'd heat the Muffin's


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ArabianNights said:


> I quite like heated up cake. Straight from the 'oven'. I remember when I was in Dubai at the Starbucks there, they'd heat the Muffin's




They heat everything up here.. and it's not for me


----------

